# I'm going to try the steel challenge



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found out last week about a local steel challenge. The club has practice sessions every Thursday and competitions once a month April through September.

I plan on shooting my G19 in the center fire class and my Mark II Target in the rimfire pistol with optics class. The G19 is good to go as it sits right now, the Mark II needed a bit of work.

I found a Ruger scope mount base at my friends gun shop, but the reflex sights that I looked at in town were too big, too tiny, or waaayyy too expensive. I ended up taking an old 
g[/IMG][/URL]
Tru-Glo unit out of the archives as a stop gap until I can find one I really like.

I found an old Hunter brand holster that sort of fit the gun and did some surgery on it to fit the gun and sight

The setup works well and the gun shoots very accurately with the reflex on it.
Here's what it looks like with the holster.

If we don't get rained out, I will report back on how it went.

GW

P.S. Sorry about the messy post. I still am learning to post pics properly.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Good luck!

On the reflex front with my 22/45, I like the Holosun compact from Primary Arms.
Here it is on mine:


----------

